# Solved: Adding vertical scrollbar to popup window ?



## xgerryx (May 16, 2003)

I need help adding a vertical scrollbar to a popup window,
see here: http://tinyurl.com/pcboa

My level of experience with this is less than 2 out of 10 so be warned


----------



## $teve (Oct 9, 2001)

Moved!


----------



## Sequal7 (Apr 15, 2001)

Hello, you need to add the scrollbar option to your popup javascript;

window.open(form.dest.options[myindex].value,"main","*scrollbars=yes*,menubar=0,toolbar=0,location=0,directories=0,status=0,copyhistory=0,width=800,height=600");
}


----------



## xgerryx (May 16, 2003)

Thank you Sequal7 :up: :up: :up:


----------



## Sequal7 (Apr 15, 2001)

Your welcome! 
Please mark this question solved if there is nothing more that you need by clicking "Thread Tools" at the top right of your original post and selecting "Mark as Solved"


----------

